# Justice Rom v 0.1 - First Impressions & Install from cm7 Nightly Procedure



## chiaroscuro

Hi everyone,
here are my first impressions of the justice rom

I DID NOT sbf -

I installed it straight over cm7 for dx - nightly # 25

Here is my installation procedure:

1) Before installation, I downloaded the justice rom file "qtDRHz" from the Liberty toolbox ( was found under sdcard/Liberty/Nightlies/qtDRHz ) and renamed it to "qtDRHz.zip" using root explorer.

Direct installation from the toolbox does not work - it results in a reboot of the phone.

2) Rebooted using power button---> reboot --> recovery

3) Wiped Dalvik, Battery Stats, Cache and Data (Factory reset) - in that order without rebooting in between

4) Installed "qtDRHz.zip" from install a zip from sd card option

5) Waited for install to finish

6) Rebooted system

Notes:

1) My custom boot logo did not change
2) Boot animation changed however - - Droid Red Eye

Impressions ( some general and some in comparison to cm7 nightly 25)

1) No need of camera/camcorder/1 % battery fix as it comes inbuilt
for 1% to show up - check mark in settings-interface-status bar tweaks-battery percentage
2) Video playback also inbuilt
3) Does not play local ogg video files
4) Camera is AOSP, camcorder also works
5) Notification power widget - torch does not work
6) Torch in Liberty toolbox works
7) In settings - in order to open the "Justice Settings" needs liberty toolbox from the market
8) I had previously updated market manually to the new fancy one - but it did not show me a "movies" section, however the Justice rom comes with the new market in which the "movies" section shows up
9) Hulu Plus still doesn't work
10) Netflix, Youtube etc work
11) Quadrant and Linpack scores are comparable if not lower than cm4dx
12) Theme chooser comes with only 2 themes ( androidian & system)
13) USB still needs unplugging.replugging in
14) Only google search, market and Talk are pre-installed - rest of the gapps can be obtained from the market
15) Clicking on reboot ( just reboot - NOT in recovery) - reboots the phone in recovery - BUG??
16) Render fx widget is missing
17) Both screen on and off animations work out of the box
18) The justice wallpaper selection is much better than cm7 
19) Inbuilt live wallpapers still don't work
20) Adfree android seems to be working much much better now 
21) Google+ (latest version 1.0.2) f/c's when trying to post a status update or share a photo (see issue 23 for a fix)
22) Liberty toolbox used to work but is currently not working - Edit - working again
23) GPS does not get a lock - using the GPS fix for cm4dx fixes the issue and also issue 21
24) DSP Manager is not present (even though there is a link in justice settings)
25) Media Audio Effects in justice settings f/c's

Fix for Isuue 5 - torch in the notification power widget works after I flashed the camera/camcorder/torch fix by razorloves

Will post more as I explore -

Feel that if you have are running a recent nightly with fixes already in place - Justice doesn't YET seem to offer much more

P.S. Here are screenshots of Justice 0.1 along with Quadrant and Linpack score results (Adfree, Shoot me and Liberty Toolbox were installed after Justice booted up and did not come inbuilt)

Justice 0.1 First Look


----------



## tllippert

google + is force closing...


----------



## daniel

How is battery life so far? I know it might be a bit early to tell, but initial impressions compared to CM7?

Nice write up by the way. And thanks for those screen shots!


----------



## chiaroscuro

tllippert said:


> google + is force closing...


Actually I had issues with google+ on cm7 - I couldn't get it to update to the latest version, 
on Justice - I installed the latest version from the market (as opposed to restoring my titanium backup) and it is working perfectly without any issues or force closes

@daniel - thank you, yeah it is still too early - but might be some placebo effect - I find the battery life to be much better - on cm7 it used to run down quite quickly even on an extended battery - it looks much better now - so far - keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Jiibus

Has anyone tried applying the CM7 torch fix to this yet since Justice is CM7 based?


----------



## tllippert

[quote name='chiaroscuro']Actually I had issues with google+ on cm7 - I couldn't get it to update to the latest version, 
on Justice - I installed the latest version from the market (as opposed to restoring my titanium backup) and it is working perfectly without any issues or force closes

It's force closing on Google+ when I try to upload a picture or when I try to make a comment


----------



## chiaroscuro

I believe for the torch fix to work - the torch apk needs to be there - which is missing in justice - should probably just pull the torch apk from cm7 to see if it works


----------



## chiaroscuro

tllippert said:


> chiaroscuro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I had issues with google+ on cm7 - I couldn't get it to update to the latest version,
> on Justice - I installed the latest version from the market (as opposed to restoring my titanium backup) and it is working perfectly without any issues or force closes
> 
> It's force closing on Google+ when I try to upload a picture or when I try to make a comment
> 
> 
> 
> You are right - it is force closing when I try to post a status update or select a photo - however it didn't force close for me when I put a comment on someone else's post - I'll add this to the first post - now to try and get this fixed...
Click to expand...


----------



## tllippert

google+ fc issue is fixed after fixing the gps issue... google+ uses location on comments and photos, hence the fc those two things..


----------



## chiaroscuro

tllippert said:


> google+ fc issue is fixed after fixing the gps issue... google+ uses location on comments and photos, hence the fc those two things..


nice job  confirmed it works


----------



## Guvery

I'm glad devs are still charging for releases.


----------



## Jordan8

Guvery said:


> I'm glad devs are still charging for releases.


I'm just glad the DX is still getting some love from the devs.


----------



## Jiibus

Guvery said:


> I'm glad devs are still charging for releases.


Your lack of patience does not mean that you have to pay.


----------



## razorloves

chiaroscuro said:


> I believe for the torch fix to work - the torch apk needs to be there - which is missing in justice - should probably just pull the torch apk from cm7 to see if it works


the torch.apk is in the torch fix. i had to make it that way because part of the fix involved making changes to the apk.


----------



## newaveride

Can someone post a link for the GPS fix. I can only find the all in one fix for cm7. Also is anyone else having issues with the liberty toolbox. It only takes me to the justice settings


----------



## TeeX

thanks to the OP for this thread. Great information for those of us on CM7 and wondering about the new release!


----------



## tllippert

newaveride said:


> Can someone post a link for the GPS fix. I can only find the all in one fix for cm7. Also is anyone else having issues with the liberty toolbox. It only takes me to the justice settings


http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/356203-cm4dx-gps-fix.html and my toolbox seems to be working fine, but I really haven't messed around much with it..


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Install of justice was a pain in the a**. Video playback not working on old videos, not as customize able as liquid will keep an eye on it. But for now going back to the best rom liquid.


----------



## Lurch81

Justice is cm4dx with liberty overclocking that's it waste of time no need to flash this rom if already on cm7

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chiaroscuro

razorloves said:


> the torch.apk is in the torch fix. i had to make it that way because part of the fix involved making changes to the apk.


That's awesome - the torch in the power widget works after I used the camera/camcorder/torch fix - thanks


----------



## kwest12

"Lurch81 said:


> Justice is cm4dx with liberty overclocking that's it waste of time no need to flash this rom if already on cm7
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I'm not sure I follow... you're saying justice is very similar to cm4dx with the difference that it can be overclocked similar to liberty?

Are you saying you don't think overclocking is necessary? Is that why you think it's a waste of time to flash justice?


----------



## DroidModderX

Seriously with quadrant scores in the 2500s I see absolutely no need to overclock just a waste of good battery...these 2nd init Roms run perfectly without overclocking, but ill probably still check out justice to support a dev who made my phone sweet way before 2nd unit was thought of


----------



## kwest12

"Vocali05 said:


> Seriously with quadrant scores in the 2500s I see absolutely no need to overclock just a waste of good battery...these 2nd init Roms run perfectly without overclocking, but ill probably still check out justice to support a dev who made my phone sweet way before 2nd unit was thought of


That must have been what lurch was saying then. Thanks for helping to clarify.


----------



## tllippert

"chiaroscuro said:


> That's awesome - the torch in the power widget works after I used the camera/camcorder/torch fix - thanks


there are several fixes out there could you link to this fix...ty


----------



## tllippert

Chrome to Phone is not working..

edit: working


----------



## Libbydude

"newaveride said:


> Can someone post a link for the GPS fix. I can only find the all in one fix for cm7. Also is anyone else having issues with the liberty toolbox. It only takes me to the justice settings


Toolbox only takes me to settings as well. Tried reinstall but no difference.


----------



## blake28

i dont think the toolbox will work on this rom, due to the use of 2nd int. the toolbox is used for 596 roms, so thats my thoughts anyways.


----------



## Lurch81

"kwest12 said:


> I'm not sure I follow... you're saying justice is very similar to cm4dx with the difference that it can be overclocked similar to liberty?
> 
> Are you saying you don't think overclocking is necessary? Is that why you think it's a waste of time to flash justice?


No I think its a waste of time because it isn't similar to cm it is cm with liberty overclocking added that's only difference I saw and while I think jrummy is am awesome developer I think justice isn't a new rom its a ripoff or cm

And overclocking is pointless with speed and smoothness that you have stock

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anrichardson

I haven't seen a dev charge for a release yet. Jrummy isn't charging for a release. This Justice rom hasn't been officially released yet anyway. It's a nightly that is in his donate app, if you don't want to pay for the the app, then don't.

I don't mean to come across mean.


----------



## blake28

alright, well I just gave Justice a run for an hr or so, and most things worked for me. Has a few bugs, but the main things are there. I know Rummy will fix things pretty quickly as he always does. Thats a great thing going for this rom, he usually supports the hell out of his roms, and I hope that he continues with Justice. could be his best work yet, it is definitely the fastest rom yet. With that said, I will be going back to Cm7 for the time being anyway, but will definitely be making my way back soon.


----------



## Guest

Lurch81 said:


> No I think its a waste of time because it isn't similar to cm it is cm with liberty overclocking added that's only difference I saw and while I think jrummy is am awesome developer I think justice isn't a new rom its a ripoff or cm
> 
> And overclocking is pointless with speed and smoothness that you have stock
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


To be fair, this isn't an official release like anrichardson said. It's simply a nightly in his donate app and v0.1. This is a very early image of what Justice will be, which is why additional features haven't made it into the release yet. It's not a ripoff of CM since it will be a ROM based on CM. Unlike SSX and Liquid, this is simply just an early snapshot of things to come for people that have paid for the donate version of the Liberty Toolbox. Rummy is an amazing developer, and I'm sure this ROM will be nothing but phenomenal once it's finished. With that said, I'm going to sit back and continue running AOSP Liberty for the time being. The speed is lightning fast for everything I need it to do, and the battery life is mind blowing (30-32 hours on average). I'll try Justice out soon enough, but I don't really like jumping on a ROM early in its development cycle. Heck, I didn't jump on the CM bandwagon until around nightly 10 or so.


----------



## Lurch81

"swiftmazda said:


> To be fair, this isn't an official release like anrichardson said. It's simply a nightly in his donate app and v0.1. This is a very early image of what Justice will be, which is why additional features haven't made it into the release yet. It's not a ripoff of CM since it will be a ROM based on CM. Unlike SSX and Liquid, this is simply just an early snapshot of things to come for people that have paid for the donate version of the Liberty Toolbox. Rummy is an amazing developer, and I'm sure this ROM will be nothing but phenomenal once it's finished. With that said, I'm going to sit back and continue running AOSP Liberty for the time being. The speed is lightning fast for everything I need it to do, and the battery life is mind blowing (30-32 hours on average). I'll try Justice out soon enough, but I don't really like jumping on a ROM early in its development cycle. Heck, I didn't jump on the CM bandwagon until around nightly 10 or so.


I'm taking nothing away from jrummy he's amazing and done so much for Droid x community just saying my first impression of justice is merely cm with liberty overclocking ...that's my opinion you don't have to like it or agree and I'm sure it will be totally different by the time its actually released and who knows might be my daily rom but this thread is for first impressions of justice .1 sorry if I offended anyone meant no disrespect towards jrummy

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L

thx for all the info guys. i think ill give it a try. but i doubt ima stay on it for now until everythings mainly fixed. The only thing about cm7 that bothers me right now is my battery life. so thats all i would care to flash a different rom for.


----------



## MoodMuzik

^ Just flash Liquid and save yourself the $5


----------



## Guest

Lurch81 said:


> I'm taking nothing away from jrummy he's amazing and done so much for Droid x community just saying my first impression of justice is merely cm with liberty overclocking ...that's my opinion you don't have to like it or agree and I'm sure it will be totally different by the time its actually released and who knows might be my daily rom but this thread is for first impressions of justice .1 sorry if I offended anyone meant no disrespect towards jrummy
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Naw, you didn't offend me in the slightest.  I'll agree with you that it doesn't seem much different than CM7 at first glance, especially this early on. I can't wait to see what it will become as things progress though.



MoodMuzik said:


> ^ Just flash Liquid and save yourself the $5


The ROM doesn't cost $5. The $5 is for the *donate* version of the Liberty toolbox. One of the many features of the Liberty toolbox is the access to this ROM with the donate version. Since he has a free alternative to the toolbox on the market, the donate version is a way of saying thank you to the developer for all his hard work and getting a little something extra in return. It's not about saving $5 by not having to "buy" a ROM. It's about donating a little money and getting a perk as a way of a thank you.


----------



## dschaffer13

I have justice but it won't let me download the toolbox. Says insufficient space on this device. I have plenty of room?


----------



## Lurch81

"swiftmazda said:


> Naw, you didn't offend me in the slightest.  I'll agree with you that it doesn't seem much different than CM7 at first glance, especially this early on. I can't wait to see what it will become as things progress though.


Ditto judging by what he has done building Rome around blur I'm excited to see what he does with true aosp! It's exciting to see all this developer love back on droid x again

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L

swiftmazda said:


> Naw, you didn't offend me in the slightest.  I'll agree with you that it doesn't seem much different than CM7 at first glance, especially this early on. I can't wait to see what it will become as things progress though.
> 
> The ROM doesn't cost $5. The $5 is for the *donate* version of the Liberty toolbox. One of the many features of the Liberty toolbox is the access to this ROM with the donate version. Since he has a free alternative to the toolbox on the market, the donate version is a way of saying thank you to the developer for all his hard work and getting a little something extra in return. It's not about saving $5 by not having to "buy" a ROM. It's about donating a little money and getting a perk as a way of a thank you.


either way i already paid the $5 cus jrummys the shit...hes a hard worker. And i i always wanna be able to try out the new liberty rom. and i love android overlock. id $5 on top of the money i spent on android overlock just to have it lol.


----------



## Libbydude

"MoodMuzik said:


> ^ Just flash Liquid and save yourself the $5


I already paid, and would do it again. But to be fair I gave liquid a go. I was back on justice within two hours. Justice is faster, has many of the liberty features I have grown to love and even smells better than liquid.


----------



## vargus21

Libbydude said:


> Toolbox only takes me to settings as well. Tried reinstall but no difference.


A fix for the Toolbox/Justice settings issue - from jrummy16's twitter - "Try deleting /data/data/com.android.settings/.start_activity"


----------



## Lurch81

any advice on the overclocking settings to maybe help battery life ...like combo of preformance and battery life?


----------



## DeEDubbzz

Can't wait for these CM7 based Roms to figure out the battery issue. 5 hrs I'm at 40%. Admittedly, I used the Sirius XM App for ~45 minutes which always smokes a battery.


----------



## Droidx316

DeEDubbzz said:


> Can't wait for these CM7 based Roms to figure out the battery issue. 5 hrs I'm at 40%. Admittedly, I used the Sirius XM App for ~45 minutes which always smokes a battery.


Def can't wait for a fix

Sent from my DROID-X running Liquid GB ROM


----------



## Lurch81

Ok I gave justice a great shot and battery is not any better than cm7 like all these people claimed so guess its back to cm for now


----------



## Guest

Just my two cents, but I doubt any of the CM7-based ROMs will have substantially better battery life until the issues are ironed out in CM7 or the developers implement their own fixes. CM7 and CM-based ROMs definitely fly at the speed of light, but they're also a little thirsty when it comes to battery life.


----------



## liberatedx

i have been having issues with the liberty toolbox not opening. i click on the app and it takes me to the justice settings. but i can not pull up the toolbox to look at the nightlys


----------



## vargus21

"liberatedx said:


> i have been having issues with the liberty toolbox not opening. i click on the app and it takes me to the justice settings. but i can not pull up the toolbox to look at the nightlys


A fix for the Toolbox/Justice settings issue - from jrummy16's twitter - "Try deleting /data/data/com.android.settings/.start_activity"


----------



## liberatedx

Cool I will try that fix later I'm currently playing with miui.us : )


----------



## tllippert

the new pro toolbox is available... it's an awesome app..


----------



## DeEDubbzz

Went back to Justice v0.1 after the OMFB left me ROMless and getting much better battery life after I didn't reinstall a bunch of apps I don't really use. Any word on when v0.2 might be coming out?


----------



## liberatedx

I like justice but I hope they put a little bit more customization in it. I know it is a early build I just hope they release another build soon.


----------



## mwaters33

"Lurch81 said:


> No I think its a waste of time because it isn't similar to cm it is cm with liberty overclocking added that's only difference I saw and while I think jrummy is am awesome developer I think justice isn't a new rom its a ripoff or cm
> 
> And overclocking is pointless with speed and smoothness that you have stock
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


How can you rip off open source? All CM builds are built the same way and have tweaks and features added by the developers.


----------



## DeEDubbzz

One bug I found was that the auto-brightness settings would work for a while, then just quit adjusting until a reboot.


----------

